# femenino de jefe



## Szia

Hola! ¿Cómo debo decir el femenino de "jefe"? He leído tanto la jefe como la jefa. A mí me suena mejor la primera opción pero realmente no sé...


----------



## Hidrocálida

para mi, funciona mejor jefa
Jefa delegacional, jefa de manzana.jefa de gobierno, mi jefa es.....
pero sin embargo se usa
La jefe de la oficina, la jefe de comunicaciòn.
Esto me recuerda otro dilema:
La ingeniero o la ingeniera
Saludos


----------



## Szia

si... creo que mejor voy a hablar de la jefatura! aún así me gustaría saber qué es lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

El google es tajante:

La jefa : 1.330.000 

La jefe : 322.000


----------



## Grekh

Sí, decir "la jefa" es más común que "la jefe"....


----------



## Julkio

Si, la jefa es mas normal pero me sigue sonando igual de mal que siempre.


----------



## jester.

Yo también he oído algunas veces "la jefa", pero nunca "la jefe".


----------



## Jellby

Pues "jefe" es como "juez", que vale para los dos géneros. Es perfectamente válido (y a veces se oye) decir "la jefe", sobre todo si va seguido por algo más "la jefe de sección". Sin embargo, el ansia por distinguir el género en todo ha creado "la jueza" y "la jefa".


----------



## Bronte

*Jefe y jefa*, valen las dos, lo que espero que no se imponga jamás es eso de *delegacional.*


----------



## paradespejardudas

Está aceptado por la RAE. 

*jefa**.*(De _jefe_).*1.* f. Superiora o cabeza de un cuerpo u oficio.*2.* f. coloq. p. us. Mujer del jefe.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

En México los jefes son los padres, coloquial y familiarmente hablando. El jefe está reservado en exclusiva para el padre y la jefa para la madre. A nadie se le ocurriría decirle a su mamá "la jefe". ¡Y vaya que las mamás saben mandar! 

Ahora que en la oficina, si me tocara reportarle a una dama,  le diría con todo respeto "La Jefa" y ella sería mi jefa.

De una política mexicana, aparecen varias referencias en la red:

*La ex presidenta **nacional , http://www.mujereshoy.com/secciones/1119.shtml*
 
La ex* jefa* del gobierno del Distrito Federal,
 
Y en México tenemos o hemos tenido gobernadoras, diputadas, senadoras y presidentas municipales. Y hasta una presidenta de la república de facto.  En cambio a las juezas, se les decía la juez, hasta hace muy poco tiempo. La verdad a mí me suena mejor la juez.
 
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Lo mismo pasa con otros cargos publicos y militares.

La general(a)
La presidente(a)
La coronel(a)
La comandante (a)

y me supongo que hay mas.


----------



## carcoma

Hola Mirx!!!

Tienes razón... pero en el caso de_ comand*ante*_, como palabra acabada en *-ante*, es de género invariable, como _cant*ante*_.


Por supuesto, *la jefa*!
mad: yo creo que a quien "le suena mal" lo que no le gusta es que mande una mujer...)


----------



## Julkio

Carcoma a mi no me importa en absoluto que mande un a mujer, es mas en mi casa siempre a mandado mi madre y ahora me manda mi novia (jajaja) pero de todas formas no es por eso es por uso, senadora, ministra (incluso primera ministra) me suenan bien, jefa y presidenta, si bien no me suenan todo lo bien que podrían tambien lo acepto, pero bombera, coronela, generala, comandanta, me suenan no mal sino horripilantemente mal y es que no son dependientes del genero, por ejemplo policia ¿cual es el masculino? ¿policio?
Te lo juro que no es cuestión de sexismo.


----------



## Antonio Gutiérrez

Sería lo equivalente a "no te hagas guaje". Imagínense decir: "no te hagas guaja"


----------



## Jellby

carcoma said:


> Tienes razón... pero en el caso de_ comand*ante*_, como palabra acabada en *-ante*, es de género invariable, como _cant*ante*_.



¿Como "comandanta" o "gobernanta"? (pista, ambas están en el DRAE).


----------



## kampmann-peine

por ejemplo en el periódico ECOS siempre cuando adecuado se usa *jefa*.

Seguro que si! Jorge


----------



## cielito

Lo indicado es la jefa. Lo que no es indicado es que rechace a la RAE por el papel que desempeña dentro del español.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos: 
Oigo de contínuo *la jefe*, al referirse a una mujer que se desempeña en un puesto de jerarquía superior, ¿Por qué no la jef*a*?
¿La Primera Ministro o La Primera Ministra?
¿es usual en otras latitudes?
Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo sí uso la jefa. No sé en otros lugares.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:

La jefa se usa aquí habitualmente (creo que no tengo muy oído lo de la jefe).

En cuanto a lo de Primera Ministra, me suena mejor que La Primer Ministro, pero no sé si se usa . Aquí tenemos _Vicepresidenta _(por si da pistas sobre la feminización del término)

Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Aquí también se oye "la jefa" y "la ministra", pero por ejemplo, conozco a  una chica a la que llamaron "arquitecta" un día y dijo que ella había estudiado para ser arquitecto. La guerra del feminismo, supongo. Cuestión de gustos.

Saludos


----------



## krolaina

Yo reivindico que se diga "la jefa" cuando de mujeres se trata (obviamente). En algunas profesiones sí es común usar el femenino (la psicóloga, la taxista, la profesora)  aunque en la mayor parte de ellas se siga aludiendo al término en masculino: (la médico, la juez). Parece que en las carreras con "renombre e importantes" hay que usar el masculino... yo me niego.


----------



## Jellby

"Jefe" termina en "-e", no hay ninguna necesidad de crear un femenino, aunque tampoco me opongo a que se haga.

Hace poco he tenido que comunicarme con alguien de la administración española que se denominaba "la jefe de servicio de tal y cual".


----------



## Rodopea

Hola a todos:

En relación al tema, quería preguntar si hacéis diferencia entre:
- el uso de _la jefa _en un contexto verbal;
Por ejemplo álguien entra en una oficina y dice: "Puedo hablar con la jefa del Departamento de tal cosa", sabiendo de antemano que es una mujer y
- el uso en un escrito, por ejemplo en una carta comercial.
¿Cómo vais a poner _a la atención de la Jefa/e del Departamento de_ ...?

Es que he oído que se diga _la jefa_ pero nunca me he fijado si se escribe.


----------



## mirx

Oigan, ya hubo un tema de la jefe/la jefa.

Jabon, hay una herramienta de búsqueda para ver si ya existe el hilo.

Cualquiera de los dos está bien.

En México:
La jefa
La presidenta
La Vicepresidenta
La coronela
La generala.


----------



## Mariarayen

La RAE ha estado agregando femeninos a sustantivos terminados en e desde hace algún tiempo. Aún no tenemos la palabra "estudianta", pero si continúa esta tendencia  en un tiempo más la RAE la aceptará. Según varios estudiosos del tema esto tiene que ver más con un "no querer parecer machistas" que con la seriedad que requiere el tema.  A mi modo de ver, jefe sería correcto, pero ya sabemos que jefa conforma más y es hoy aceptada por la RAE, así que ésa sería la forma adecuada. Lo mismo ha sucedido con juez que ha dado lugar a jueza, habría que preguntarse entonces por qué eminencia no ha dado lugar a eminencio, ni colega a colego cuando en estas palabras sí es clara la terminación en "a". Algún día, por una cuestión mal entendida de género, los hombres pedirán que exista la palabra "jirafo" para el macho de esa especie


----------



## Rodopea

Mirx tiene razón.

El hilo es _Femenino de jefe._

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=276186

Lo he encontrado al entrar con _jefe _en el diccionario de WR. Abajo  salen los foros relacionados con la palabra.


----------



## alexacohen

Bueno, si os sirve de algo.
Yo soy jefe de mi departamento. 
Jefe es mi cargo en la empresa, y nada más. No tengo por qué cambiar lo que es tan sólo una palabra que, obviamente, no tiene sexo.
Unica y exclusivamente para que lleve al final una "a" que se supone que es la terminación femenina.
Por la misma razón que un anestesista en un hospital no cambia su profesión a "anestesisto".
Lo que es más, me parece una discriminación. Como si el cargo fuese diferente según lo ocupe un hombre o una mujer.
Es mi punto de vista y nada más.
Ya sé que "jefa" está aceptado por la R.A.E.
Pero, la verdad, me importa un rábano.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:
Gracias por todas estas luces.
Parece fácil, pero uno no sabe cómo lo tomará la mujer a quien uno apela en un momento dado.
Esto del galopante feminismo que a unas les parece y a otras les da lo mismo, hay unas que son pacíficas, porque se saben su valor y otras son agresivamente combativas por lo que muchas veces los demás caminamos un terreno desconocido de egos, y en estos dorados tiempos no hay que andar dejando sinsabores o rencores por cosas que, aunque no valen la pena, para las feministas combativas es de suma trascendencia.

Mirx agradecido por tu aviso de que en algún lugar del ciberespacio se puede averiguar mi inquietud, pues siendo nuevo en este foro, ni me enteraba, además gracias por la paciencia.

A Rodopea por mostrarme el camino de cómo hacerlo, breve y conciso, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Rodopea

Quizá al tema se le está dando más importancia de lo que se merece pero por ejemplo a mí, cuando escribo una carta comercial o una instancia dirigida a la Administración, siempre me entra la duda. Pienso que de una forma involuntaria puedo ofender a álguien.
Además con ese concepto de estilo "políticamente correcto" ...

De todas formas he visto que en certificaciones académicas expedidas por universidades prestigiosas figura:

Decano/Decana
Rector/Rectora

También en documentos oficiales me parece que se pone:
el Notario / la Notaria
el Alcalde / la Alcaldesa
el Juez / la Jueza

Otro ejemplo
También he escuchado en vez de decir simplemente _los policías - los hombres y mujeres policías._

Creo que así como van las cosas con el género en el español pronto va a aprecer el jiraf*o*.
Una curiosidad. He llegado a entender que la palabra _jabalina (f de jabalí)_
no existía hace 40 años. Me parece que entonces por jabalina se entendía solamente una barra para saltos.


----------



## bb008

Es difícil, pero eso también depende, yo usaría Alcaldesa, Rectora,  Notaria, Jueza.


----------



## krolaina

Bueno, la verdad es que no se puede generalizar. Leyendo vuestros mensajes me doy cuenta de que, quizá, el problema esté en el sonido. Quiero decir: hace unos años era impensable decir "la abogada" y ahora a nadie nos parece extraño. Y quizá, también, se vaya generalizando.

Me parece importante la "nota" de Jellby, (jefe no termina en "o"...si no decimos "jefo", ¿por qué decir "jefa"?. Y también me parece importante lo que ha dicho Alexa sobre el anestesista (muy bueno, por cierto). Alexa, tengo una curiosidad. ¿Cómo te llaman tus empleados? Supongo que dirán "pues mi jefa tal y cual", no? mientras que en los escritos y documentos donde tengas o tengan que firmar aparecerá "jefe de tal...". ¿Creéis que se trata entonces de una diferencia, como tantas, entre lenguaje hablado y escrito y no tanto de cuestiones femenistas o machistas?. Contadme, contadme.

Perdón por la extensión de este post...


----------



## Ube

krolaina said:


> Yo reivindico que se diga "la jefa" cuando de mujeres se trata (obviamente). En algunas profesiones sí es común usar el femenino (la psicóloga, la taxista, la profesora)  aunque en la mayor parte de ellas se siga aludiendo al término en masculino: (la médico, la juez). Parece que en las carreras con "renombre e importantes" hay que usar el masculino... yo me niego.


Lo que he puesto en rojo está mal; ni taxista es femenino ni juez es masculino, son comunes en cuanto al género.La utilización de la forma femenina cuando la opuesta es de género masculino es normal, como es el caso de alcalde/esa, maestro/a, etc. pero cuando la palabra es común en  cuanto al género, como es el caso de jefe, juez, electricista, edil, concejal, etc. el uso de una forma de género femenino es innecesario y es sólo por una cuestión extralingüística.
Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Por acá decimos y escribimos: *La Jefa*


----------



## krolaina

Ube said:


> Lo que he puesto en rojo está mal; ni taxista es femenino ni juez es masculino, son comunes en cuanto al género.La utilización de la forma femenina cuando la opuesta es de género masculino es normal, como es el caso de alcalde/esa, maestro/a, etc. pero cuando la palabra es común en cuanto al género, como es el caso de jefe, juez, electricista, edil, concejal, etc. el uso de una forma de género femenino es innecesario y es sólo por una cuestión extralingüística.
> Saludos.


 
Sí Ube, tienes razón. Me refería al artículo, no al género del sustantivo. Ok, me expliqué fatal...


----------



## alexacohen

Krolaina:

Mis compañeros de trabajo, que eso son aunque cuando yo les doy una orden tengan que obedecerla, me llaman Alexa. Si alguien pregunta por "el jefe" contestan simplemente "es ella".
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Ube:



> La utilización de la forma femenina cuando la opuesta es de género masculino es normal, como es el caso de alcalde/esa, maestro/a, etc. pero cuando la palabra es común en cuanto al género, como es el caso de jefe, juez, electricista, edil, concejal, etc. el uso de una forma de género femenino es innecesario y es sólo por una cuestión extralingüística.


----------



## ojitoschulos68

pues es dificil pero para mi es la jefa
 pero no se cual es el correcto


----------



## Alexis Advance

Lo importante es no usar terminación femenina en los casos que puedan crear confusión (p.ej: "La música" o "La técnica").

Saludos


----------



## JABON

Alexis Advance said:


> Lo importante es no usar terminación femenina en los casos que puedan crear confusión (p.ej: "La música" o "La técnica").
> 
> Saludos



Magnífico, esto si me ayuda,
Gracias Alexis
Saludos


----------



## Alexis Advance

JABON said:


> Magnífico, esto sí me ayuda,
> Gracias Alexis
> Saludos


Por nada JABON.


----------



## krolaina

alexacohen said:


> Krolaina:
> 
> Mis compañeros de trabajo, que eso son aunque cuando yo les doy una orden tengan que obedecerla, me llaman Alexa. Si alguien pregunta por "el jefe" contestan simplemente "es ella".


 
No cariño, no me has entendido (sigo explicándome mal hoy!!, perdóname). Quiero decir que cuando ellos hablan con otras personas fuera del trabajo, personas que no te conozcan, supongo que dirán "mi jefa me ha dicho hoy que tal, a mi jefa le hemos regalado tal....". Por eso preguntaba después si quizá se deba a la diferencia entre el lenguaje escrito y el verbal.
Qué suerte, no en todos los trabajos hay esa complicidad entre jefe y subordinado; desde luego es el ideal. 

Perdona la confusión, me quedó ya clara tu postura.


----------



## chics

Estoy de acuerdo que anivel oral la gnte dice la jefa... Y, por cierto, ¡cuántos maridos se refieren a su esposa como _La Jefa_! Aquí no podeis mentir, que ésto lo habeis oído todos alguna vez... ¿o es que _la jefa_ tiene un estatus diferente (superior, claro . O distinto, más ¿de roce?) que _la jefe_?

Otra cosa. En organigramas de trabajo ponemos los puestos en genérico (iba a decir masculino, pero no siempre...) pero cuando no eso, una estadística (tipo _el 10% son administrativos, el 15% técnicos.._.) o algo similar. Cuando ya hay personas reales, concretas y conocidas, entonces cambiamos el puesto de director por _la directora_ (si es mujer, claro) y a veces también una administrativa por _Perales, el administrativo de ventas_.
Del mismo modo que alguien podría decir "Hoy en el foro viene un escritor sorpresa" y luego desvelarse que "la escritora era Lucía Etxevarría".


----------



## alexacohen

krolaina said:


> No cariño, no me has entendido (sigo explicándome mal hoy!!, perdóname). Quiero decir que cuando ellos hablan con otras personas fuera del trabajo, personas que no te conozcan, supongo que dirán "mi jefa me ha dicho hoy que tal, a mi jefa le hemos regalado tal....". Por eso preguntaba después si quizá se deba a la diferencia entre el lenguaje escrito y el verbal.


 
La verdad: no tengo ni la menor idea de cómo me llaman fuera del trabajo. 
Supongo que "la tipa ésa, quién se creerá que es" si han tenido un mal día, en lugar de "el tipo ése, quién se creerá que es".
Desde luego en el organigrama del trabajo el puesto siempre es genérico. Afortunadamente, porque ya son bastante complicados sin tener que escribir el jefe/la jefa de dirección, el supervisor/la supervisora de personal, el director/la directora de cuentas y vaya usted a saber cuántos -os y -as más.


----------



## krolaina

alexacohen said:


> Supongo que "la tipa ésa, quién se creerá que es"


 


Yo tuve un jefe que directamente me decía: "Tú"...

Gracias Alexa, un saludo.


----------



## alexacohen

krolaina said:


> Yo tuve un jefe que directamente me decía: "Tú"...


 
Ese no era un jefe, era un maleducado prepotente.
De nada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá, acostumbran a decir La Jefa, pero en sentido mas bien bromista, es decir, no es algo muy formal que digamos.
A mi tambien me dicen La Jefa, pero solo las personas que me tienen mucha confianza, el resto de personas, solo señora tal. en comunicaciones escritas, La Gerente. pero en fin creo que cuando hablan de mi, sin mi presencia igual dicen La Jefa. " lo cual dicho sea de paso, no me molesta para nada". 
Solo hago enfasis en que aqui en Venezuela no es una expresión formal.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Olvidaba mencionar que aquí en Chile transmiten un programa televisivo llamado "La jueza".


----------



## Rodopea

He encontrado esto en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, Género:

*c) *Los que acaban en _-e_ tienden a funcionar como comunes, en consonancia con los adjetivos con esta misma terminación, que suelen tener una única forma (_afable,_ _alegre,_ _pobre, inmune,_ etc.): _el/la amanuense, el/la cicerone, el/la conserje, el/la orfebre, el/la pinche_. Algunos tienen formas femeninas específicas a través de los sufijos _-esa, -isa _o _-ina:_ _alcalde/alcaldesa, conde/condesa, duque/duquesa, héroe/heroína, sacerdote/sacerdotisa _(aunque _sacerdote_ también se usa como común: _la sacerdote_)_. _En unos pocos casos se han generado femeninos en _-a,_ como en _jefe/jefa, sastre/sastra, cacique/cacica_.

Dentro de este grupo están también los sustantivos terminados en _-ante_ o _-ente,_ procedentes en gran parte de participios de presente latinos, y que funcionan en su gran mayoría como comunes, en consonancia con la forma única de los adjetivos con estas mismas terminaciones (_complaciente, inteligente, pedante, _etc.): _el/la agente,_ _el/la conferenciante, el/la dibujante, el/la estudiante_. No obstante, en algunos casos se han generalizado en el uso femeninos en _-a,_ como _clienta, dependienta _o_ presidenta. _A veces se usan ambas formas, con matices significativos diversos:_ la gobernante _(‘mujer que dirige un país’) o _la gobernanta _(en una casa, un hotel o una institución, ‘mujer que tiene a su cargo el personal de servicio’).

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/


Me lo tomaré como una referencia pero también me doy cuenta de que este diccionario no recoge todos los matices.

¡Un saludo a todos y todas!


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá, acostumbran a decir La Jefa, pero en sentido mas bien bromista, es decir, no es algo muy formal que digamos.
> A mi tambien me dicen La Jefa, pero solo las personas que me tienen mucha confianza, el resto de personas, solo señora tal. en comunicaciones escritas, La Gerente. pero en fin creo que cuando hablan de mi, sin mi presencia igual dicen La Jefa. " lo cual dicho sea de paso, no me molesta para nada".
> Solo hago enfasis en que aqui en Venezuela no es una expresión formal.


 
Pero si sé escucha, no es común, pero se escucha, el ascensorista donde trabajo, a todo el mundo que sube al ascensor, le dice para donde va JEFA si es mujer, por supuesto si es hombre... jefe, pero hace mucho incapié de cuando alguna de nosotras entra le dice por lo menos a mí "¡al 8 Jefa!"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eso es totalmente cierto, por eso dije, que se acostumbra a decir "la Jefa".
Pero repito no es una expresión para ocaciones formales, ni para lenguaje escrito formal.


----------



## Texas Viejo

¡El inglés no se permite aquí!

Hoki doki. Pero Jefa?  Suena como *heffer*, una vaca que el granjero ordeña.


----------



## chics

¡Buenos días!

Parece que en este hilo se va a acabar hablando de dos temas distintos: uno es el del *uso en general de la palabra jefe/a*, aquién, cuándo, etc. como por ejemplo se hizo en un hilo castellano-francés (en castellano); el otro tema es cómo hacer el *femenino de jefe* ¡ya había otro hilo con ésto!

También podéis encontrar *jefe,fa* en el diccionario de WR.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Rodopea said:


> Una curiosidad. He llegado a entender que la palabra _jabalina (f de jabalí)_
> no existía hace 40 años. Me parece que entonces por jabalina se entendía solamente una barra para saltos.



Para dar saltos se usa la pértiga, la jabalina se arroja 

En el diccionario de 1734 ya aparece "jabalina" como hembra del jabalí y como arma en forma de venablo.


----------



## e.ma

Los sustantivos sin género expreso (o sea, que valen para ambos) se llaman epicenos.

Sobre el asunto de "la presidenta", quiero señalar que se dice "la paciente" (de un médico etc).

Coincido en que todo esto es un problema de ultracorreción política, pero lo cierto es que a veces hay que cambiar la lengua para adaptarla a los cambios de la vida.


----------



## mirx

e.ma said:


> Los sustantivos sin género expreso (o sea, que valen para ambos) se llaman epicenos.
> 
> Sobre el asunto de "la presidenta", quiero señalar que se dice "la paciente" (de un médico etc).
> 
> Coincido en que todo esto es un problema de ultracorreción política, pero lo cierto es que a veces hay que cambiar la lengua para adaptarla a los cambios de la vida.


 

Yo ya he oído pacienta en México. Tengo que admitir que sólo un para de veces, pero sí lo he oído con cierta regularidad cuando se dirigen a niños.

_Mira que pacienta tan bonita tengo esta mañana._


----------



## alexacohen

e.ma said:


> Los sustantivos sin género expreso (o sea, que valen para ambos) se llaman epicenos.
> 
> Sobre el asunto de "la presidenta", quiero señalar que se dice "la paciente" (de un médico etc).
> 
> Coincido en que todo esto es un problema de ultracorreción política, pero lo cierto es que a veces hay que cambiar la lengua para adaptarla a los cambios de la vida.


 
Pues ya puestos a ser ultrapolíticamente ultracorrectos, la distinción entre jefe (masculino) y jefa (femenino) es discriminatoria y políticamente incorrecta.
Debería ser jefo (masculino, jefa (femenino) y jefe (neutro).
Que digo yo que habrá que diferenciar también a los hermafroditas y a los transexuales.
Señor, qué cruz.


----------



## aceituna

No sé, a mí jefa no me suena mal. Es cierto que al hablar de un cargo me suena mejor en "neutro": Jefe del Departamento X. Pero al hablar de la persona, suelo decir mi jefa (y a ella no le molesta...).

Yo creo que es sobre todo una cuestión de gustos. En mi caso, a mí me gusta decir que soy ingeniero, aunque en el título aparezca ingeniera...


----------



## chics

> la distinción entre jefe (masculino) y jefa (femenino) es discriminatoria y políticamente incorrecta.


¿Puedo preguntar por qué? ¿Y por qué no te gusta jefa?


> a mí me gusta decir que soy ingeniero, aunque en el título aparezca ingeniera...


¿Puedo preguntar el motivo? ¿y por qué jefa sí pero no ingeniera? ¿es por que es a otras? :-B

Bueno, de las _jef*s_ del hilo ninguna se ha quejado de que la llamen_ jefe_ y dos se quejan de que las llamen _jefa_ (o _ingeniera_). Me gustaría conocer los motivos de unas y otras, o de mujeres que conozcais...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México es común usar "jefa" para "mamá", y a ninguna (que yo conozca) le molesta. "Jefe" también puede ser "papá". Claro que puede haber confusiones:

- Me regañó mi jefe por llegar tarde.
- ¿Tu jefe papá o tu jefe patrón?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que en este caso no se trata de un tema de corrección política sino de simple uso. En mi opinión el término jefa está muy extendido y su uso es más que amplio y no se trata de ninguna reivindicación que están tanto de moda ahora.

Como experiencia aquí en mi curro, no existe el cargo de Jefe de Departamento, son responsables o directores, con lo que nos ahorramos la polémica, pero todo el mundo dice mi jefa, cuando la tienen claro. De hecho a la jefa máxima se la conoce por "la doña", aunque no a la cara, claro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

chics said:


> ¿Puedo preguntar el motivo? ¿y por qué jefa sí pero no ingeniera? ¿es por que es a otras? :-B


 
La verdad es que no sabría darte un motivo... simplemente me gusta más. No es porque me parezca machista o feminista o discriminatorio... sólo que me suena mejor.

¡¡Pero que conste que no depende de si soy yo o es otra!! 
Médica, ingeniera... no me gustan
Abogada, jefa, presidenta,... sí me suenan bien.

Quizá es simplemente una cuestión de costumbre, y dentro de unos años (cuando sea jefa ) me suene mejor ingeniera...

(Yo y mis contradicciones)


----------



## Jellby

alexacohen said:


> Por la misma razón que un anestesista en un hospital no cambia su profesión a "anestesisto".



Todo se andará... Ya tenemos "modistos"


----------



## alexacohen

chics said:


> ¿Puedo preguntar por qué? ¿Y por qué no te gusta jefa?
> 
> ¿Puedo preguntar el motivo? ¿y por qué jefa sí pero no ingeniera? ¿es por que es a otras? :-B
> 
> Bueno, de las _jef*s_ del hilo ninguna se ha quejado de que la llamen_ jefe_ y dos se quejan de que las llamen _jefa_ (o _ingeniera_). Me gustaría conocer los motivos de unas y otras, o de mujeres que conozcais...


Chics:
No me gusta porque es mi cargo, que no tiene nada que ver con mi sexo.
Me resulta discriminatorio que cambien el nombre de mi cargo sólo porque yo soy una mujer.
Tampoco mis títulos universitarios están en género femenino.
Claro que tienen diez años, y la ultracorrección política no había hecho aún su aparición.
Debajo de mi nombre, Doña Alexandra Cohen, claramente femenino, dice:
"Título universitario oficial de Licenciado en Historia" 
y 
"Título universitario oficial de Licenciado en Filología"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que en este caso no se trata de un tema de corrección política sino de simple uso. En mi opinión el término jefa está muy extendido y su uso es más que amplio y no se trata de ninguna reivindicación que están tanto de moda ahora.
> pero todo el mundo dice mi jefa, cuando la tienen claro. De hecho a la jefa máxima se la conoce por "la doña", aunque no a la cara, claro.
> Ant


 
He estado pensando en el asunto, y quiero comentarlo con ustedes. No se porque me parece que la palabra "Jefa", más que todo está en boca de personas de clase tirando de media hacia baja.(ojo, no soy para nada sectarista) pero he notado que las personas que me llaman jefa de carac a  cara, generalmente son personas de clase humilde y/o media baja tirando a baja, o personas muy bromistas o confianzudas...

Es Solo una inquietud, que quisiera saber si es una idea mia o es algo que ocurre tambien en otras latitudes...

Con respecto a lo de Doña, Anti, a mi en lo particular me da dolor de estomago cuando me llaman así....  ( no me gusta para nada)



aceituna said:


> La verdad es que no sabría darte un motivo... simplemente me gusta más. No es porque me parezca machista o feminista o discriminatorio... sólo que me suena mejor.
> 
> ¡¡Pero que conste que no depende de si soy yo o es otra!!
> Médica, ingeniera... no me gustan
> Abogada, jefa, presidenta,... sí me suenan bien.
> 
> Quizá es simplemente una cuestión de costumbre, y dentro de unos años (cuando sea jefa ) me suene mejor ingeniera...
> 
> (Yo y mis contradicciones)


 
A mí tambien me suena horrible eso de llamar a las profeciones con genero femenino, pero igualmente creo que es cosa de costumbre.
Aunqeu en mi caso, pues es muy común, Administradora - Administrador...


----------



## e.ma

Antpax said:


> ...a la jefa máxima se la conoce por "la doña", aunque no a la cara, claro...
> 
> Ant


"Doña" es clásico y respetuoso. Viene de "dueña".


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Viva la Junta!*

*Junta*, tenemos aqui una palabra que ingles y espanol tienen, pues, juntos o juntas?  Una persona lo oiga (?) - y aqui viene un grupo de viejos muchachos con ganas (ambiciones?) political. Verdad?

*La Junta de Jefas?*  Una persona oiga _cette phrase _(este frasa o fraso?) y... que pintura viene?

*Una Racina de jefas?* Un grupo de mujeres criminales, como un "craim ring"?

Que fuerza (?) tiene las inflecciones del gender (?) en el mente de un hablandero/a de espanol?

Cuando Pablo Neruda lleva su vaso a...

*La Palabra* 

("I drink to the word, lifting / the crystaline cup...")

...bebiendo Sr. Neruda a su musa?

Es La Palabra una dama?

Es "*tuyo*" una palabra - 

O *tu *y *yo* juntos/as

?

En todos casos 

Viva La Differencia!

Amigo Tuyo,

Tami

*P. S.*

*Correctiones de mi tejano crudo son bienvenidos. *
*+++*


----------



## Mindee

De acuerdo con el Larrouse Ilustrado, *jefa *es la mujer del jefe y *jefe* es el superior o principa de un cuerpo o asociación. Se usa sólo en masculino.


----------



## Mindee

De acuerdo con el Larouse Ilustrado,* jefe* es el superior o principal de un cuerpo o asociación. Se usa sólo masculino. *Jefa *es la mujer del jefe.


----------



## Argónida

Mindee said:


> De acuerdo con el Larouse Ilustrado,* jefe* es el superior o principal de un cuerpo o asociación. Se usa sólo masculino. *Jefa *es la mujer del jefe.


 
¿Y al marido de la *jefe* cómo se le llama?
Me temo que eso de que la jefa es la mujer del jefe es de cuando los jefes eran sólo hombres, o de cuando los matrimonios entre lesbianas todavía no existían.


----------



## lamartus

Mindee said:


> De acuerdo con el Larouse Ilustrado,* jefe* es el superior o principal de un cuerpo o asociación. Se usa sólo masculino. *Jefa *es la mujer del jefe.



Pues sí que debería ir modernizándose el Larouse, sí.


----------



## Texas Viejo

*"Jefa *es la mujer del jefe."

¿Quizás ella es su amante?

¿Puede la palabra “mujer” indicar eso en español?

Tami


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Re. El Larouse Ilustrado*

¿Del país del metro estándar del platino?

Entonces él debe estar correcto.

Tami


----------



## e.ma

Texas Viejo said:


> *"Jefa *es la mujer del jefe."
> 
> ¿Quizás ella es su amante?
> 
> ¿Puede la palabra “mujer” indicar eso en español?
> 
> Tami



Texas Viejo: aquí "la mujer de" significa "la esposa de"

La palabra "mujer" por sí misma no puede significar "amante", aunque una amante sí puede ser una mujer


----------



## Paraguayan

En Paraguay se usá Jefa... creo que en todos lados...

pues ya se acepto que se diga generala (general), presidenta (presidente)

ahora muchas palabras son aceptadas por la real academia española...

tenemos tantas palabras y siempre terminamos inventando nuevas con tal de no usar las que ya existen


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> ¿Y al marido de la *jefe* cómo se le llama?



"Jefo", ¿no?

Hablando de maridos y mujeres, me he acordado de ese acertijo que decía:

"La mujer del quesero, ¿qué será?"

Y lo mismo con la famosa novela de Clarín "La Regenta", que no era más más que la esposa del regente.


----------



## alexacohen

Jellby said:


> "Jefo", ¿no?
> 
> Hablando de maridos y mujeres, me he acordado de ese acertijo que decía:
> 
> "La mujer del quesero, ¿qué será?"
> 
> Y lo mismo con la famosa novela de Clarín "La Regenta", que no era más más que la esposa del regente.


 
Pues ya me dirás, mi querido Jellby, cómo debería llamarse a la esposa del músico...
Y mejor ni pensemos en cómo se llamaría a la esposa del capador de pollos...
Las profesiones no tienen sexo. Es innecesario forzar un cambio en el género gramatical de cualquier palabra, sólo por seguir una supuesta corrección política mal entendida y peor llevada.


----------



## Paraguayan

Para Jellby:

NO! jefo... nunca... el jefe y la jefe.... o tambien se dice la jefa


----------

